# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  بعض أقوال الصحابة عن القرآن الكريم وقارئه

## طويلب علم سلفي

1) قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : ( ينبغي لقارىء القرآن أن يعرف بليله إذا الناس نائمون ، وبنهاره إذا الناس مفطرون، وببكائه إذا الناس يضحكون ، وبورعه إذا الناس يخلطون ، وبصمته إذا الناس يخوضون ، وبخضوعه إذا الناس يختالون ، وبحزنه إذا الناس يفرحون ... ) .


2) قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : ( كنا نحفظ العشر آيات فلا ننتقل إلى ما بعدها حتى نعمل بهن ) وروي عنه أنه حفظ سورة البقرة في تسع سنين وذلك ليس للانشغال عن الحفظ أو رداءة الفهم ولكن بسبب التدقيق والتطبيق ..

3) قال عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه : ( إنّا صعب علينا حفظ ألفاظ القرآن وسهل علينا العمل به ، وإنّ من بعدنا يسهل عليهم حفظ القرآن ويصعب عليهم العمل به ) .


4) قال عثمان بن عفان وحذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما: ( لو طهرت القلوب لم تشبع من قراءة القرآن ... ) .


5) قال عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه : ( إذا أردتم العلم فانثروا القرآن فإن فيه علم الأولين والآخرين ) .

6) قال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه : ( رب تال للقرآن والقرآن يلعنه ) .


7) قال عبدالله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما : ( لقد عشنا دهرا طويلا وأحدنا يؤتى الإيمان قبل القرآن فتنزل السورة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فنتعلم حلالها وحرامها وأمرها وزجرها ، وما ينبغي أن يقف عنده منها ، ثم لقد رأيت رجالا يؤتى أحدهم القرآن قبل الإيمان ، فيقرأ ما بين الفاتحة إلى خاتمته لا يدري ما أمره ولا زجره وما ينبغي أن يقف عنده منه ، ينثره نثر الدقل !! ).


8) قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : ( لا تهذوا القرآن هذ الشعر ولا تنثروه نثر الدقل - أي التمر الرديء وفي رواية الرمل - قفوا عند عجائبه وحركوا به القلوب ولا يكن هم أحدكم آخر السورة ) .

----------

